# 64 tire size?



## Jimconv64 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am dusting off the 64 conv in the garage after 14 years( I know what was I thinking?) I am looking to replace the tires (dry rot). I have 14 x 7 rims and was thinking of putting on 225 70 R14 radial Redlines from Coker I'm thinking that I'll have plenty of clearance front and rear. What sizes are you guys mounting on your 64 65s ? Anybody have these size tires on their 64 or 65? 

Thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the fun.....pics are required.......
That size will fit fine unless your 14X7 wheels are aftermarket and deep dish. Stock wheels are 14X6.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*"What sizes are you guys mounting on your 64 65s ?"*
295/50/15s in the back for me.


----------



## Jimconv64 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! The 7in are corvette rally(sp?) rims cause I wanted alittle more meat touching the ground but still wanted to sport the original spinner hubcaps. Tried to post a few pics but file size was to big!


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 225R70X14 Cokers on my '64 and there are no clearance problems. The only way you can get the tires to hit the frame in front is to jack up the front so the wheels are hanging down and turn the steering both directions. The tires will hit then, but not under any normal driving situations.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jimconv64 said:


> Thanks for the replies! The 7in are corvette rally(sp?) rims cause I wanted alittle more meat touching the ground but still wanted to sport the original spinner hubcaps. Tried to post a few pics but file size was to big!


You would be safe with 235's on those wheels too, if they make that size and still clear the front on turns. The rears won't come close to anything.
Email the pic to me and I'll upload it to my webshots account where I can size it. Click my user name and a drop down menu will have an email option.


----------



## Jimconv64 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks again guys, looks like Coker will be getting an order today. Was able to shrink pic size, so got 2 posted.

Jim


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jimconv64 said:


> Thanks again guys, looks like Coker will be getting an order today. Was able to shrink pic size, so got 2 posted.
> 
> Jim


Check with Summit Racing too. They sell the same tires and the shipping might be less.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

JIM, Welcome to the FORUM.. And YES what were you thinking hiding that for 14 Years!! Where you out of, cause you may want the put the Wichita GTOAA Nationals on your to do list this year to stay catching up on some GTO fun!!!! Les


----------



## Jimconv64 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mitch, went with Summit and saved approx. $150. Great call! Les, I'm out of NYC, so Wichita is prob out. I've had the car 24 years, and it sat for 14 simply because life (wife, kids, house) didn't allow me to afford to do what I wanted to.Thank God I didn't have to sell it to afford any of the above!!! Now its time to start sinking a couple of dollars into her. I'm thinking 4 wheel dic brakes, electronic ignition, the radial redlines, new top and interior for this year. Next year a strip and new paint, back to original Silver heathermist.arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've run 225/75/14's on both my GTO's for over 25 years. It's a good looking size, looks more muscular than the skinny's, and the ride quality is still good. I have had some pretty wide tires on these cars in the past, on various rims, but since I am on the street 100% of the time these days, the 225's work for me. The '67 has 14x7 Rally II rims off of a '71 Firebird (but with the correct '67 black center and red lugnuts) and the '65 has been on Rally I 14x6 since about 1983. I DID get a set of BFG Redlines from a forum member, and now the '65 has 225/70/15's on the back, and the 14's on the front. The price was right, and the look is even more right! Have fun! I would insert a picture, but for some reason, I am unable to on this site.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Rukee said:


> *"What sizes are you guys mounting on your 64 65s ?"*
> 295/50/15s in the back for me.


Without any trimming? What backspace are you running? I'm putting mine together and I have 15x10 wheels on the back with 5 inch backspace. The front is 15x9 with a 3.75 backspace. I'm wondering what size I can get away with on the back without the need for trimming.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pbearly said:


> Without any trimming? What backspace are you running? I'm putting mine together and I have 15x10 wheels on the back with 5 inch backspace. The front is 15x9 with a 3.75 backspace. I'm wondering what size I can get away with on the back without the need for trimming.


I believe mine are 4 3/4" back spacing. And I did need to trim just a bit on the inside edge of the wheel well lip and the chrome trim to just about the trim mounting screws.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I believe mine are 4 3/4" back spacing. And I did need to trim just a bit on the inside edge of the wheel well lip and the chrome trim to just about the trim mounting screws.


What size tires are you running?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's in post # 3. 295/50/15's.


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Rukee said:


> It's in post # 3. 295/50/15's.


Just wanted to be sure. I'll look back at the post, I want to see what size you have on front. My current fronts are 205/65/15. I'm just getting it together and want to be sure what works.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running 235/60/14's on front.


----------

